

The Timeless Lessons of "Mr. Swatch" - freshfey
http://blogs.hbr.org/taylor/2010/06/the_timeless_lessons_of_mr_swa.html

======
freshfey
I wanted to comment on the article, but it didn't work.

My comment "I recently read a book about him where it is estimated that he
saved around 350'000 jobs in Switzerland in his whole career. Another really
important lesson from him is: If you feel that a task is too hard to do,
imagine that you are a 6 year old kid playing on the beach. Imagine the
fantasy and creativity rushing through your brain!

Another real interesting fact is, that he always underlined the importance of
social responsibilities of entrepreneurship. Firing people is short-sighted
and inefficient + affects the employee's work motivation in a negative way (I
have to think about Zappos and their company culture!).

What a great character he was, I wish I could have met him.

